# Cindy's Lanolin lotion



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

For those of you that are fans of Cyndy Mullers fantastic lanolin lotion. Would anyone be interested in any if she would make up some. I only have one bottle left and asked if she would make some. She said if there was interest she would make some in July. Any takers. 

Val


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I still have four bottles, but I'd be willing to get maybe three more.....:happy2:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I would love to try some for my mom.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Carellama, where is Cyndi? I have seen her post here is a while. Is she okay?


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I have not been on the board much myself. I messaged her about the lotion and only said that she has been very busy.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Kasota It is wonderful!!! I use it on my face daily! How many would you like to try?


----------



## rainbowshades (Sep 26, 2005)

I would like to try it - one bottle or maybe two if it makes the difference on whether she makes it or not.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Carellama, how much is it? I am always searching for something that would help my mom. She has such dry skin...partly age...partly because she is diabetic.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Available in natural lanolin scent & lavender scented.

8 oz / $10


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm intreated in a bottle, if Cyndi has time.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I would take two bottles.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

In lavender scent.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

2 bottle for me please - natural scent. 

I used a whole bottle through the winter, and have a bottle left, but with milking now and my hands in water all the time, I know I'll need more! 

Love this stuff!! Thanks Cyndi - your lotion is the best ever!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi guys ... recovering from the past week & half. I'll take orders the rest of the month then make some up the beginning of July.

Thanks!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you Cyndi!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hercsmama - 3 (natural or lavender?)
Kasota - 2 lavender
rainbowshades - 1 or 2 (natural or lavender?)
woodpecker - 1 (natural or lavender?)
pkboo - 2 natural
carellama - ???


I also have four 8 oz bottles of my regular lotion available. This is lighter weight than the lanolin and what I use in the summer.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yea, my last bottle has recently been emptied! 

I would like 2 lavender and 1 natural, please!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, I have a slew of essential oils that are skin-safe. If I order the natural can I add some of my own? If that works I would like to add two bottles of the natural to my order.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

4 please. Thanks so much regular scent


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Okay folks. I want to make these up in the next week and get them shipped.

Here is what I have:

hercsmama - 3 (natural or lavender?)
Kasota - 2 lavender *see response at end of this post
rainbowshades - 1 or 2 (natural or lavender?)
woodpecker - 1 (natural or lavender?)
pkboo - 2 natural
carellama - 4 natural
Bat Farm - 2 lavender, 1 natural

Those that haven't responded about if they want natural or lavender, I'll PM.

Kasota, Yes, you can add your own EO, but it isn't easy to do once it is inside a bottle!! Let me see if I can figure out a container for 16 oz of natural scented lotion where you can add your own EO to them. Work for you?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi - that works for me! If it's easier - just send them in the regular bottles and I'll figure it out when they get here.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kas, so 2 lavender & 2 natural or just 2 natural???


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sent you a pm this morning Cyndi!
:goodjob:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi - two lavender and two natural.


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

Am I too late to get in on this? I would love to try a bottle of whatever you have. Thank you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I just made up the bottles yesterday ... just needing to get them labeled, boxed, folks notified & shipped

HomeAgain, I didn't make any extra Lanolin lotion, but I do have my regular, unscented lotion available.

I'll be offering the Lanolin lotion again late fall/early winter.


----------



## 355946 (Mar 23, 2013)

Whatever you can do is fine - your product comes highly recommended! Please let me know what to do to purchase.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Alright then. Lotions are labeled and boxed up ... just needing addresses and payment.

I will PM each of you with your totals!


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

My lotion arrived and it was just in time! Between work and a lot of extra baking, my hands were in water all last week and my knuckles were cracking and bleeding by Saturday. The lotion arrived Sat and I have been using it twice a day and they are healed. Thanks again!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Amazing what a bit of lanolin & aloe vera (+ other) will do!

I'm soooo glad it helped you!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I love the new bottles Cyndi.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WP, me too!
Thanks again for doing this Cyndi!:clap:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, I can't tell you how much I LOVE your lotion! 

I have a bad spot on my left elbow. It's because I live in cubicle land and I'm always on the computer at work. My poor elbow takes a beating. Your lotion is the ticket! I can't believe the difference! 

Thank you for making such an awesome product!


----------

